# Milk-N-Honey Farm (was Olive Tree) Kidding Watch--New Pictures



## Ariel301 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've got three does due to kid starting the 29th, so I thought I'd let you all wait with me. 

First up is Calico-Bluffs Oscar's Gracee. She's 8 years old and will be retired after this season, she has a really hard time keeping weight on so we've decided not to breed her anymore. Hopefully she gives us a doeling to keep. I think she might go any day now, her udder is filling up rapidly and she's been leaking goo, uncomfortable, breathing hard, and hasn't got much appetite. But, as my husband reminded me last night, she was like that for three weeks prior to kidding last year, so who knows...She doesn't like to stand up very much lately, and she isn't too interested in eating a lot of hay, but she still gobbles grain like it's her last meal. She had triplets last year and didn't ever look pregnant, this year she's a little bigger so maybe she'll do it again.










I think this doe will be next after Gracee, Harvest-Moon LB Flora Bell. She's also getting retired after this year, she is 10 and has had problems with chronic mastitis ever since she was young, her udder is pretty trashed now, so she will be finding a home as a pet this fall. She is enormous, I really hope she has at least twins in there. Last year she was really huge also and had two gigantic bucklings that were very hard to get out, the first one was 12 pounds and got stuck. Hopefully she doesn't do that again. The last few days I've noticed she has dropped her belly some, her sides don't stick out as much and she doesn't look as round as she did before. But her udder is just barely starting to fill and normally it will be so full it looks like bursting before she kids. I'm thinking she will hold out til the beginning of February. She always has two heats a few days apart, so I am thinking she took on the second round, which would put her due a few days later.









Last is Olive-Tree Daddy's Little Girl, we call her Bonnie. She was a first freshener last year but she was bred too young and also got stunted from cocci, then aborted and never really came into milk right, she was only giving about a cup, and learned to self-nurse on top of that, and she was also constantly nursing on my other does, so she had to wear a muzzle. I hope she forgot how to do that while she was dry. She's just barely putting on a little bit of udder, but what she's got looks nice. She comes from really good milking bloodlines so I am hoping she will turn out all right. 





I culled my herd down to these three does, and I will be basically starting over with their doelings. I had others, but they were mutts and weren't producing good, had poor conformation, and awful personalities, so I decided to go with only my purebred LaManchas and work up from there. There is very little selection when it comes to anything but Nubians in Arizona. 

All three were bred to this handsome hunk of buck, LaMancha Lane Expresso Twist. I can't believe he's this huge and not even two years old! He's got to be close to 200 pounds.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok so here I am waiting


----------



## helmstead (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck! Those girls are looking big. Hopefully they will give you some really nice does.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck.  *thinking doe thoughts*


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gracee's appetite for hay came back this afternoon. I filled her feeder up this morning and she was interested in it...I went back in and an hour later I heard her crying, so I ran out with the kidding kit...and she wagged her tail and begged for a refill. She's been eating it as fast as I can keep filling it up all day.  I was a little worried about her not wanting hay, with how thin she is.


----------



## warthog (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah well you see, she telling you those little lies, she knew you had posted that you thought she was due anytime. 

They all look great, and you buck is really handsome.

Good luck


----------



## chandasue (Jan 19, 2011)

Awe--love all those munchies!   Happy kidding thoughts!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 19, 2011)

warthog said:
			
		

> Ah well you see, she telling you those little lies, she knew you had posted that you thought she was due anytime.
> 
> They all look great, and you buck is really handsome.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks! I wish he was mine...I rented him so that the replacement doelings will not be related to my own buck.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 23, 2011)

I love it here.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 23, 2011)

Still nothing...the "official" due date is this upcoming Saturday, but Gracee's been acting like she will go any minute...for three days straight.  ESPECIALLY if I mention I'm thinking about taking a nap or going into town.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 23, 2011)

Praying for your beautiful healthy doelings  and can't wait to see the post about their arrival!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking forward to your announcement!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's udder pictures from today. Still no babies...I am wondering if maybe they didn't actually take until a little later, so they could be due in early February, as late as February 10th counting from the last day we had the buck here. 

Gracee: She's still got some room to fill, but she doesn't fill all the way until she's got a kid nursing, she really likes to hide her milk even when I am milking her. I will milk until nothing is coming out, then I send her back into the pen and she drops more down and starts yelling for EVERYONE'S kids to come have a drink.  She loves babies.






Flora: She always fills to the point she can hardly waddle around before kidding. Obviously, she's got a ways to go still. 





And Bonnie: She's building a cute little first freshener udder...she's a semi-first freshener as last year she aborted from chlamydia and never really put out more than a cup of milk at a time. The photo's not really good but she's putting on a nice little udder, it looks just like her dam's, really nice high attachment in the rear and a super strong medial. I'm excited to see what she does this time, since her dam is now making 2 gallons a day at 3 years old (WHY did I sell that doe?!).


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 27, 2011)

Her mother is giving 2 gallons a day!?  I didn't know that was possible...I know cows that don't do that well!  Hopefully she takes after mama and all is well.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, two gallons a day is possible. The lady I sold that particular goat to also has a couple 3 gallon Alpines, those things look like small cows, they are the biggest does I have ever seen! Of course, she also feeds a LOT of grain, that 2 gallon doe didn't milk that much when I had her, and now she's overweight and milking like crazy. But I visit her often, and have personally milked 2 gallons out of there, so it's not a joke. I kick myself for selling her every time I see her.  She was a screamy brat though.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 28, 2011)

one more day to go! (Maybe!) I'm definitely subscribing to this thread.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good Luck.. sending pink dust your way.....


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gracee is in labor. For real this time. We've got amber goo and obvious contractions! And she's stuffing her face in between contractions, she's certainly not going to let a little thing like kidding spoil her dinner.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## themrslove (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't wait for your news!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

She's taking her sweet time...she's still not feeling too serious about it. She's been having contractions for about 5 hours but no sign of heavy labor yet. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's 3:30 am and she's been having contractions since 7:30 pm. They don't seem to be getting stronger and she's not really progressing any. I saw some discharge at the beginning, a small amount, but she hasn't really begun "streaming" like normal. Certainly no water breaking. 

She doesn't seem worried, she is a bit uncomfortable but still chewing her cud in between contractions...I've never had a doe take so long. 

At what point should I start to worry?!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe she was just getting her kids in position for kidding?????? 


Be sure to take pictures!!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 1, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> At what point should I start to worry?!


If I could figure that out my life with goats would be much easier.

I hope everything goes well!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 1, 2011)

Hopefully she will go for you soon. One of my does is due tomorrow and she had a LONG string of white mucous yesterday morning. Guessing it was the plug....now to wait till actual labor


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 1, 2011)

I keep checking for an update from you on here and on FB,  I sure hope the poor girl kids soon!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

She finally kidded. I ended up having to assist, the first kid was stuck in the birth canal with both forelegs back. The second slid out just perfect. 

And.......


TWO BUCKS. They're cute though.

Tell me how in the world a darkish belted chamoisee doe bred to a black buck with a few white spots produces two white kids? Weird. But she wasn't exposed to my white buck, and he wasn't mature enough to breed her at the time anyway. Both were a bright gold color when they were first born but have now faded, #1 still has a pale apricot spot on his neck and #2 white with sort of a pale brown frosting over his back and a faint dorsal stripe. 

Pictures in a few minutes!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 1, 2011)

Bucks only, sorry.  But......

Yay!!  Happy, healthy mama and babies!!  Good job midwife!

Congratulations - Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, picture time!

Buck #1: You'd think he was part Boer from how that spot sits on his neck, but he's pure LaMancha. This kid already has such a "look at me" attitude already, I think I see buck in his future. Anyone in Arizona want a Munchie buck? 










Buck #2: Excuse the goop, but it's the only picture I got with his dorsal stripe. His brown faded to almost nothing as he dried. I kind of wonder if he will keep it...we had a doeling like this and by six months old she was solid white with just a little bit of color on her tail tip. 









I'm disappointed that we got bucks, we'll have to keep this old doe for another breeding and try for a doeling. At least everyone is healthy and doing well though. I was hoping to retire her after this milking season. But what an udder she put on this year! I'm gonna go milk myself out a half gallon or so of colostrum to freeze, the boys are nursing like crazy but she's still so full!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 1, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL boys!!!!!! Genetics are so weird like that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

They are weird like that lol... My mother in law took one look at them and said, "No way, those are Baruch's, (my white buck) they look just like him!" But there's no way they could be. Now if my black doe bred to the same black buck has white kids...


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations! They are cute little guys!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 1, 2011)

HURRAY!!!   Glad they are both healthy!
Sad to hear they are bucklings


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats! Glad to hear she finally kidded for you! Cute kids.....


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm trying to come up with a name for the first one (white with gold neck). Maybe something coffee-related since his sire is named Expresso...but I don't know much about coffee. Any bright ideas?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 1, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to come up with a name for the first one (white with gold neck). Maybe something coffee-related since his sire is named Expresso...but I don't know much about coffee. Any bright ideas?


I'm going to spell this wrong I know but what about Machiato? (prounounced I *think* Ma Kee Yato)

I think that's what it's called.  It my FAVORITIST ever latte.  Vanilla and caramel combined.  Yummy!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 1, 2011)

Cappuchino! Latte! Cocoa!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, I was wrong.  I get caramel macchiatos (some links spell it with one c, others with two).  Even though it's wrong, the name Macchiato may still be fitting.  Read this Wiki link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latte_macchiato

I think it may suit him.


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute boy babies!  Sometimes you get an unusual color throw back to some distant ancestor.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats!  Glad you were able to get the first one out.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 1, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Ok, I was wrong.  I get caramel macchiatos (some links spell it with one c, others with two).  Even though it's wrong, the name Macchiato may still be fitting.  Read this Wiki link:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latte_macchiato
> 
> I think it may suit him.


Same thought I had! Caramel Macchiato!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Our7Wonders said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's what a coffee loving friend used to fix for me sometimes. Those were yummy!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations...sorry you got 2 boys though. :/

I have a friend in MI who raises LM's, she probably has 100+...she had a really nice doe born 2 yrs ago w/ a red head / cape.  
Everyone swore it was part boer and there wasn't a boer w/in miles of her.
Dam was brown, sire was black.

Yep, genetics are funky.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess I should stop making fun of the Boer-colored "LaMancha" kid someone tried to sell me last year.  I'm going to have to give my friend whose buck I used a little bit of a hard time though, because she also has a white buck that always throws gold and white kids that fade to pure white (the sire of my white buck)...I'll have to tease her about painting her white buck black and loaning me the wrong one. 

Well, I've got two more shots at getting doelings from the same sire. Flora should have been due already, but I think maybe she didn't take on the heat I marked her down as bred on, she's barely bagging up. She's huge though, so I am expecting at least twins. Bonnie's due the 8th and has a cute little bitty udder coming in, not filling it with milk yet though. She's so tiny I can't picture how in the world she would have two in there, even though she's like a barrel on legs at the moment...so I am expecting a single and hoping to be surprised.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 3, 2011)

More kids on the way!

My father in law woke me up to tell me the goats were loose (we've had an ongoing issue with some neighborhood kids letting our animals out in the night, and I had been padlocking the gates but had not locked the kidding pens so I could get in and out easily all night long checking them...so they all got opened!) and I went to put them back in and Flora was laying in the yard streaming goo. Hopefully this is a faster labor than Gracee's.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 3, 2011)

DARN KIDS!  

Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 3, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> More kids on the way!
> 
> My father in law woke me up to tell me the goats were loose (we've had an ongoing issue with some neighborhood kids letting our animals out in the night, and I had been padlocking the gates but had not locked the kidding pens so I could get in and out easily all night long checking them...so they all got opened!) and I went to put them back in and Flora was laying in the yard streaming goo. Hopefully this is a faster labor than Gracee's.


First, Congratulations & Lets Go FLORA!!  Praying for  *DOELINGS*
Second, have you set up any security cams? If not, I would put at least one up focussed on the main gate, and post signs that you have "them" & they are running 24/7.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 3, 2011)

We have considered security cameras, but can't afford to right now. I want a camera for kidding season that hooks to my computer so I can watch them at night from bed and not get up and go outside every two hours. My husband agrees that would be nice, and he wants a camera mounted on the side of the house that we  can control by computer and zoom around to look at various things...he can set one up, we just don't have the cash at the moment to get it unless we find a great deal on a used one. 

We normally padlock all the gates at night and when we aren't home. I left the kidding pens unlocked because it's hard to find and operate the keys at 3 am on very little sleep lol. We were going to get a Great Pyrenees dog but my in-laws who own the property said no dogs. I normally leave some lights on in the pens at night to help deter the kids, as well as a sign that said we had a security camera and a guard dog, but it seems they figured out that wasn't true. :/

At least our goats don't wander if loose. They go straight to the hay stack or the back door!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't wait for baby pics from Flora!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 3, 2011)

She's taking a breakfast break. 

I thought maybe she had another couple of weeks because she hadn't filled her udder. She apparently dumped a bunch of milk into it overnight. Uncharacteristic for her, but oh well.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 3, 2011)

congrats!!!!! glad she delivered fine.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 3, 2011)

Twin boys, born at 12:15

One chocolate brown with a dorsal stripe, the other black and white. Super cute, but more bucklings!  The first one was born with a foreleg back but came out fine with a little pulling. (I seem to get a lot of foreleg-back deliveries.) The second bubble came out with a tail in it, so I dropped my camera and was washing up to go in and reposition, and he just slurped out butt first. 

Pictures coming soon.

Kid #1, 8.7 pounds. With an escutcheon that wide at only two hours old, I do believe this kid is going to keep his buck parts. 










Kid #2, 5 pounds. He's kind of skinny and wobbly, but I love the coloring! WHY is this not a doe?!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid #2 would have beena beautiful doe! what a shame! 
perhaps with the next kidding you will get at least 1 girl.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 3, 2011)

One more doe left to go, and she's starting to bag up nicely. My husband says she'd better have five girls in there.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice looking bucks and I agree the first one has a great stance but the coloring on the second is to envy!!! Congrats on an easy kidding!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations! They are cute.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful...sorry bout all the blue.:/


----------



## chandasue (Feb 4, 2011)

Cute! I love the chocolate color.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 5, 2011)

Me too, but I think I'm most partial to the black and white, color-wise. I just love black and whites. That chocolate kid is WIDE, I'm going to have to get some updated pictures of him. He's a big fatty already. 

I'm having to change my herdname...I hadn't registered it yet, and got on to check availability and it's already in use. BUT the one we wanted originally seems to be available...so we're going to end up being Milk N Honey Farm now. We wanted that one in the first place because we have goats and bees, but it used to be taken. The chocolate buckling is going to be MilkNHoney Hot Chocolate Twist. We're still deciding on the others, if they will be bucks or wethers, but that chocolate kid is super nice. 

Bonnie's nesting and bagging up.


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2011)

Let's go Bonnie!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 6, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Me too, but I think I'm most partial to the black and white, color-wise. I just love black and whites. That chocolate kid is WIDE, I'm going to have to get some updated pictures of him. He's a big fatty already.
> 
> I'm having to change my herdname...I hadn't registered it yet, and got on to check availability and it's already in use. BUT the one we wanted originally seems to be available...so we're going to end up being Milk N Honey Farm now. We wanted that one in the first place because we have goats and bees, but it used to be taken. The chocolate buckling is going to be MilkNHoney Hot Chocolate Twist. We're still deciding on the others, if they will be bucks or wethers, but that chocolate kid is super nice.
> 
> Bonnie's nesting and bagging up.


 LOVE  the herd name!
  Come on Bonnie!!! Be carrying doelings!!!  please please please!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 6, 2011)

As we were bottle feeding little black-and-white in the kitchen and playing with him last night, my husband said "I kind of want to keep him..." 

Maybe it's a good time to tell him I'm thinking of getting a ewe lamb or two lol.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 6, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> As we were bottle feeding little black-and-white in the kitchen and playing with him last night, my husband said "I kind of want to keep him..."
> 
> Maybe it's a good time to tell him I'm thinking of getting a ewe lamb or two lol.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bonnie's udder is shiny today and she's loud and leaking mucus. I think it will be tonight or tomorrow. Maybe. Or next week. Come on girl kids!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 7, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Bonnie's udder is shiny today and she's loud and leaking mucus. I think it will be tonight or tomorrow. Maybe. Or next week. Come on girl kids!


  Hahaha! I love that...or next week.    Goats are crazy!

  Thinking pink!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 7, 2011)

Read my signature [Last line]  It's so much easier!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

Go Bonnie Go!  Pink Pink Pink


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 7, 2011)

Our favorite lame joke around here has become "Is she ready to kid or is she just kidding?" It's more funny when you haven't slept in two days.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 7, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Our favorite lame joke around here has become "Is she ready to kid or is she just kidding?" It's more funny when you haven't slept in two days.


  
Come On * DOELINGS!!!!*


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bonnie kidded! And it's PINK 

Single bright gold doeling, elf ears. (Bonnie is elf eared) She's enormous, a 7.5 pound baby from a 60 pound doe! I don't know how she had that thing folded up in there lol. 

You'll have to wait until tomorrow for photos, my camera doesn't do night time pictures. She's gorgeous though.


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations!  Good job Bonnie!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!!  You deserve that pink - great work Bonnie!!!


----------



## phoenixmama (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (Feb 7, 2011)

Oooo!  Pictures!  Please change your title when you add them so we'll remember to take a look first thing...I always look at baby pics and ooo and ahh over them!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't know how to change my title...I need to though, since my farm name has changed as well. 

My camera accidentally got left in the car, which my husband is gone with until 5 pm...so you'll have to wait for pictures.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 8, 2011)

Go back to the first post and hit the edit button...then you can change the title.

Waiting ever so patiently for pics!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, here is Bonnie's doeling. My husband decided to call her Butter. 







And a photo with mom: No, that is not a two week old kid, she's not even 24 hours! I don't know how she was folded up in there, or how she managed to come out! Bonnie's not feeling that great after this one. Her rear looks awful.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow!!!  She's HUGE!!!!!  And pretty too - congratulations!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm hoping Bonnie will have enough milk to feed her, she looks empty all the time and Butter doesn't seem full. :/


----------



## chandasue (Feb 8, 2011)

Poor gal...   Pretty soft colored baby though and more than healthy it looks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cute. Congratulations.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow!  That baby is HUGE!!!!  Poor mama.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 8, 2011)

No more grain for Bonnie while she is pregnant! 

I was in the house and heard this awful scream from outside, my first thought was that a coyote had gotten one of the kids, last I had checked Bonnie she wasn't even having contractions yet. I ran out with a big stick (it was the first weapon I found lol) and a flashlight and saw Bonnie on the ground screaming and with her eyes all bugged out and her tongue hanging out. She had gotten the kid out as far as the forehead, which was just behind the skin and bulging everything out. That was the most painful looking delivery I ever saw. It was hurting her so much she didn't even want to push, poor girl.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2011)

Is Bonnie a pb LM or an LM / Ob cross?  

The reason I ask is the 2 Obs I've had kid here have both had HUGE single babies and had trouble getting them out.  

I sold my buck and one doe, and kept the other doe in milk for over a year just b/c I hated putting them through it.

And she's got such a pretty Ob color...but I know LM's can be any color.
Between the color, the elf ears, and the kidding difficulty, I just thought maybe she could be a cross.

Congrats on a beautiful doeling, finally.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 9, 2011)

That is a huge kid!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Ariel...I'm now crossing my legs in pain.

Beautiful girl, though!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 9, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Is Bonnie a pb LM or an LM / Ob cross?
> 
> The reason I ask is the 2 Obs I've had kid here have both had HUGE single babies and had trouble getting them out.


Fudgie was an ob cross and both her girls are normal size, not huge or anything.  She herself was a "normal sized" twin - mother was pure ob and dad was nubian.  Her mother had her and a buck and, from what I recall, had very little problems.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2011)

I crossed our remaining Ob to a Togg this fall...hoping for smaller twins this time for her.
I'm not blaming the breed, I know they don't ALL have probs... just wondering about Bonnie.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 9, 2011)

Your Ob was pure, right Roll?  Maybe it's the pures or the lamancha x ob crosses that kid big kids 

Do Lamancha's usually have bigger kids or is it the same as with any other breed?

ETA - I bet the togg/ob cross is going to create some beautiful kids!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 9, 2011)

She's not purebred. We bought her dam bred, it was a "jumped the fence" deal, so we are not sure on the sire, but from her coloring I am assuming she's half Oberhasli. Her stillborn kid last year was only 2 pounds. I've been graining her pretty heavily through this pregnancy because she was a bit thin, but now I see where she was putting all that grain!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 9, 2011)

That is exactly how Annie was! She was all protruded and the doelings forhead was caught on Annie's vulva lip. OUCH! I had to stretch, lift and PULL!!! Out she came flying LOL


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 9, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Out she came flying LOL


 See, the name I suggested on your topic is perfect! Shady Acre's Round Robin!!


----------



## redfarmhouse (Feb 10, 2011)

What a pretty baby.  It sure looks big!  Hope Mama recovers well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 10, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> No more grain for Bonnie while she is pregnant!
> 
> I was in the house and heard this awful scream from outside, my first thought was that a coyote had gotten one of the kids, last I had checked Bonnie she wasn't even having contractions yet. I ran out with a big stick (it was the first weapon I found lol) and a flashlight and saw Bonnie on the ground screaming and with her eyes all bugged out and her tongue hanging out. She had gotten the kid out as far as the forehead, which was just behind the skin and bulging everything out. That was the most painful looking delivery I ever saw. It was hurting her so much she didn't even want to push, poor girl.


It sounds like you learned a valuable livestock lesson.  If your animal is under weight going into a pregnancy, do not try to put weight on them until after they kid. Over feeding a doe during a pregnancy will only lead to problems.  I am so glad she was able to have the kid and survive.



I love the name "butter"


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 10, 2011)

I normally don't like to grain does during pregnancy (except Gracee because she is always skinny no matter what) but since Bonnie is small and was on the thin side--not too thin, but not carrying much padding either--I was giving her a little something. 

I've found something interesting...over the winter I started Gracee on Calf-Manna in her grain to help her out, and she didn't gain weight but she put on a surprising amount of udder. I didn't make the connection until I ran out of Calf-manna three days ago and her udder shrank up! She had been feeding three kids (her two plus supplying bottles for the black and white kid) and still giving me a half gallon every evening! I got more of the Calf-Manna yesterday and gave her some for dinner, and this morning she was waddling around with that huge udder again.  I'm going to give it to all my does in milk and see what happens. 

We've pulled Butter to bottle feed. Bonnie has turned into her mother, screaming at her baby all day long, not letting her play with the other kids, not letting her sleep very long. Bonnie's mom was the same way with her, she wouldn't wean her kids and screamed every time she couldn't see them, so we ended up with Bonnie being a little skittish and still nursing at a year old...Butter is acting really nervous all the time so we don't want her to end up the same.


----------

